# Microsoft Data Access Components (MDAC) 2.7 Service Pack 1 Refresh: June 3



## eddie5659 (Mar 19, 2001)

Hiya

The MDAC 2.7 SP1 Refresh release installs the same Data Access core components as Microsoft Windows XP SP1, with the addition of several important bug fixes. The MDAC 2.7 SP1 Refresh release is also included in the Microsoft SQL Server 2000 Service Pack 3a release.

This release does not include Microsoft Jet, the Microsoft Jet OLE DB Provider, the Desktop Database Drivers ODBC Driver, or the Visual FoxPro ODBC Driver.

System Requirements
Supported Operating Systems: Windows 2000, Windows 98, Windows ME, Windows NT

Available for x86-based computers only

http://www.microsoft.com/downloads/...f2-cae7-493d-b0f3-ae36c570ade8&DisplayLang=en

Regards

eddie


----------

